# Netzteil oben oder unten im Gehäuse am effektivsten?



## Daniel Sun (8. Juni 2009)

*Netzteil oben oder unten im Gehäuse am effektivsten?*

Hallo,

in manchen Gehäusen findet man das die Netzteile auch unten (am Fuß) eingebaut werden kann. Muss ich da auf was achten? Zum Beispiel, wie zieht er die Luft wenn das Netzteil unten sitzt?

Gruß - Daniel


----------



## Compucase (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Netzteil oben oder unten im Gehäuse am effektivsten?*

Ein Netzteil sollte optimalerweise oben angebracht werden, die "traditionelle" Positionierung also. Natürlich muss man dann auf gute Belüftung achten, besonders das nicht zu viel heiße Luft direkt in das Netzteil gelangt.
Bei Netzteilen im Fuß ist es besonders wichtig das das Netzteil genügend Luft bekommt. Wenn das Netzteil mit dem Lüfter nach unten, also in Richtung Boden zeigt, muss schon ein ordentlicher Abstand zum Boden bestehen damit das Netzteil Luft ansaugen kann. Aus einem anderen Grund ist diese Methode aber nicht sehr ratsam, denn besonders auf dem Boden sammelt sich Staub und anderer Schmutz der dann direkt in das Netzteil gelangt.
Ist das Netzteil dann so eingesetzt das der Lüfter in das Gehäuseinnere zeigt, muss auch da auf ausreichend Abstand zu anderen Komponenten (besonders heiße Grafikkarten) geachtet werden. In diesem Fall ist das Netzteil nicht mehr in der Lage am gesamten Kühlkonzept teilzunehmen denn die warme Luft steigt nach oben aber da ist ja kein Netzteil mehr - also muss dann auf andere Art eine gute Kühlung geschaffen werden.


----------



## Beat84 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Netzteil oben oder unten im Gehäuse am effektivsten?*

Bei Luftkühlung würde ich auch oben empfehlen. Bei Einer Wasserkühlung kann sich aber besser machen, wenn das Netzteil unten verbaut ist. Dann hat man oben Platz für den Radiator.


----------



## NCphalon (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Netzteil oben oder unten im Gehäuse am effektivsten?*

Bei mir ist es so, dass das NT direkt unter dem Mobo mit dem Lüfter nach oben zeigend montiert werden muss, zum Boden sind etwa 10cm Platz. Is das schlecht, weil der Lüfter gegen die Thermik/Konvektion arbeiten muss oder macht das net soviel aus?


----------



## Athlon1000TB (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Netzteil oben oder unten im Gehäuse am effektivsten?*

Bei mir ist das Netzteil auch unten, mit Lüfter nach oben, eingebaut. Ich würde sagen, dass das nicht viel ausmacht, da der Lüfter ja laufend Luft in das Netzteil bläßt. Konvektion spielt in so einem kleinen Raum,wie im Netzteil, eher keine Rolle.


----------



## Bruce112 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Netzteil oben oder unten im Gehäuse am effektivsten?*

Das netzteil hatt 2 aufgaben uns war diese !

1: Den warmen luft von pc inneren nach draußen befördert .

2: Strom


----------



## klyer (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Netzteil oben oder unten im Gehäuse am effektivsten?*



Bruce112 schrieb:


> Das netzteil hatt 2 aufgaben uns war diese !
> 
> 1: Den warmen luft von pc inneren nach draußen befördert .



is nicht unbedingt notwendig (wenn genug lüfter da sind)
und warme luft durch das NT nach drausen, is mir eigentlich neu...

mein NT ist unten angebracht mit Lüfter nach unten, der die warme luft vom NT nach drausen befördert.
mfg


----------



## derLordselbst (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Netzteil oben oder unten im Gehäuse am effektivsten?*

Im Boden geht problemlos, wenn dort eine Luftzugang mit Staubfilter angebracht ist (z. B. wie beim Cosmos S). Dann bekommt das Netzteil schön kühle Luft nur für sich und muss nicht so laut nach mehr Kühlung schreien.^^

Die Aufgabe der Gehäuseentlüftung kann man bei den entsprechenden Gehäusen leiser (allerdings nicht billiger) durch Gehäuselüfter besorgen.


----------



## Beat84 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Netzteil oben oder unten im Gehäuse am effektivsten?*



Bruce112 schrieb:


> 1: Den warmen luft von pc inneren nach draußen befördert .


Ist sicherlich nicht die Hauptaufgabe und nebenbei produziert es noch Strom, aber wir wissen wie es gemeint war.


----------



## Compucase (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Netzteil oben oder unten im Gehäuse am effektivsten?*



> is nicht unbedingt notwendig (wenn genug lüfter da sind)
> und warme luft durch das NT nach drausen, is mir eigentlich neu...



Grundsätzlich ist das ein Teil der Aufgabe vom Netzteil, es ist Bestandteil der kompletten Systemkühlung. Baut man es nun woanders ein, muss dementsprechend für "Ersatz" gesorgt werden.
Die Luft in einem normalen System wird sich niemals auf über 50 Grad Celsius erwärmen. Bei extrem heissen Systemen muss trotzdem darauf geachtet werden das die heisse Luft nicht direkt in das Netzteil "geblasen" wird, z.B. durch CPU Kühler. Besonders in kleinen Gehäusen wo der Raum mit kalter Luft begrenzt ist, sollte man aufpassen.


----------



## ole88 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Netzteil oben oder unten im Gehäuse am effektivsten?*

nachdem mir klar war das ein NT die warme luft der cpu ansaugt und das nicht wirklich sinnvoll ist und ich in meiner vermutung ds die komponenten das auf dauer nicht so mitmachen bestätigt wurde hab ich dann ins case bei der oberseite ein viereck gedremelt und somit das nt gedreht und es saugt jetzt nur die raumluft an und bei fenster offen auch eben das.
bei meinem neuen case dem zalman zm gs1000 ist das nt komplett von der umgebung getrennt was ich als eine sehr gute alternative sehe und ich denk sowas könnte sich vielleicht durchsetzen das gehäuse nur noch so gebaut werden da es einfach besser für das nt ist.


----------



## Compucase (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Netzteil oben oder unten im Gehäuse am effektivsten?*

Das ist definitiv für das Netzteil am besten. Ausreichende Frischluft zu erhalten und abseits des warmen Systems zu arbeiten. ABER - dann muss das restliche System um so aufwendiger gekühlt werden denn ein wichtiger Teil im Kühlkreislauf (das Netzteil oben) fehlt dann.


----------



## ole88 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Netzteil oben oder unten im Gehäuse am effektivsten?*

hm seh ich jetzt nicht ganz so meine temps haben sich nicht verschlechtert auch nicht speziell die der cpu da hinter dem cpu kühler auf der case rückseite ja noch ein 12oer sitzt und das auch bei vielen andren gehäusen so ist, aber ja es wär echt net shlecht wenn das in zukunft sich vielleicht so durchsetzt.


----------



## Compucase (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Netzteil oben oder unten im Gehäuse am effektivsten?*



ole88 schrieb:


> hm seh ich jetzt nicht ganz so meine temps haben sich nicht verschlechtert auch nicht speziell die der cpu da hinter dem cpu kühler auf der case rückseite ja noch ein 12oer sitzt und das auch bei vielen andren gehäusen so ist, aber ja es wär echt net shlecht wenn das in zukunft sich vielleicht so durchsetzt.



Du hast dort ja auch einen 120mm Lüfter positioniert. Es gibt aber immer noch viele Systeme bei denen das nicht so ist - einfach mal global denken und nicht nur an die PCGH-User. Und da ist das Netzteil ein wichtiger Teil des Kühlkonzepts.


----------



## ole88 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Netzteil oben oder unten im Gehäuse am effektivsten?*

ja stimmt bei vielen normalo pc in büros ist meist an dieser stelle gar kein lüfter obwohl da eigentlich einer sein sollte und da ist das nt ein teil davon naja müsste halt sich allgemein mal was ändern aber ob das mal was wird wer weiß. ich sehs auf jeden fall so das es für einen der am pc was machen will doch besser ist nt unten abgeschlossen vom rest des systems. bin ja schon ruhig ^^


----------



## Compucase (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Netzteil oben oder unten im Gehäuse am effektivsten?*

Also in deinem Fall, wenn alles gut gekühlt wird und ein stetiger Luftaustausch stattfindet - gebe ich Dir Recht, eine optimale Lösung für das Netzteil. Jetzt bin ich ruhig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Netzteil oben oder unten im Gehäuse am effektivsten?*



Compucase schrieb:


> Das ist definitiv für das Netzteil am besten. Ausreichende Frischluft zu erhalten und abseits des warmen Systems zu arbeiten. ABER - dann muss das restliche System um so aufwendiger gekühlt werden denn ein wichtiger Teil im Kühlkreislauf (das Netzteil oben) fehlt dann.


 
Bei meinem Gehäuse sitzt das Netzteil auch oben. Ich habe aber auch schon einige Systeme gebaut, bei denen das Netzteil unten ist.
Ist es jetzt nun sinnvoller das Netzteil so einzubauen wie oben, also mit dem Lüfter auf den Boden oder sollte man es umdrehen, sodass der Lüfter zu den Komponenten zeigt?

Bei einem Gehäuse, bei dem das Netzteil unten verbaut ist, sind im Normalfall ja auch immer Gehäuselüfter im Deckel verbaut, die dann die Aufgabe des Netzteillüfters übernehmen.


----------



## Compucase (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Netzteil oben oder unten im Gehäuse am effektivsten?*

Das hängt ganz davon ab ob es noch genügend Freiraum zum boden hat. sind zwischen Netzteillüfter und Boden (weil das Case keine extra Standfüsse hat) nur zwei oder drei Zentimeter, wirds knapp. Auch muss auf eine sehr dichtgefächerte filterung geachtet werden. Ein grober Staubfilter hilft da wenig.
Nach innen gerichtet wäre in diesem Fall dann besser, auch hier wieder drauf achten das durch Front-Lüfter dann dem Netzteil Luft zugeführt wird.


----------



## ole88 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Netzteil oben oder unten im Gehäuse am effektivsten?*

oder eben wie im beispiel des zalman das es vom system getrennt ist und halt eben ein schöner 120er dort sitzt und die luft absaugt. ich denk im deckel oder an der rückseite wird kein unterschied machen da ein airflow entsteht und die wärme nicht nach oben steigen kann dadurch


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Netzteil oben oder unten im Gehäuse am effektivsten?*



Compucase schrieb:


> Das hängt ganz davon ab ob es noch genügend Freiraum zum boden hat. sind zwischen Netzteillüfter und Boden (weil das Case keine extra Standfüsse hat) nur zwei oder drei Zentimeter, wirds knapp. Auch muss auf eine sehr dichtgefächerte filterung geachtet werden. Ein grober Staubfilter hilft da wenig.
> Nach innen gerichtet wäre in diesem Fall dann besser, auch hier wieder drauf achten das durch Front-Lüfter dann dem Netzteil Luft zugeführt wird.


 
Das Problem haben letztendlich alle Gehäuse mit Netzteil unten.
Die Füße müssten höher sein, damit des Netzteil von unten gut ansaugen kann.
Dann lieber umdrehen und von Innen ansaugen lassen.
Im Case ist die Luft unten auch kühler als oben.

Bisher habe ich das Netzteil immer umgedreht, auch wenn man dann das Herstellerlogo nicht mehr sehen kann. 
Aber ich halte das Umdrehen für besser.
Oben im Deckel hat man ja dann einen oder zwei Lüfter drin.


----------



## 4clocker (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Netzteil oben oder unten im Gehäuse am effektivsten?*



> Das Problem haben letztendlich alle Gehäuse mit Netzteil unten.
> Die Füße müssten höher sein, damit des Netzteil von unten gut ansaugen kann.


Es reicht doch völlig aus wenn zum Ansaugen 1 cm Platz ist und das dürfte wohl bei jedem Gehäuse der Fall sein. Wenn das Netzteil unten im Gehäuse eigebaut ist dann sollte es natürlich von unten Frischluft ziehen und nach hinten raus blasen. Auf die Art hat es mit dem restlichen System nix am Hut und immer kalte Luft.
Bei so 0815 Bürorechnern ist das natürlich wieder anders. Auf der Arbeit haben wir so n Ding rum stehen, da ist wirklich kein einziger Lüfter weiter drin und nur das Netzteil schaufelt die warme Luft raus


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Netzteil oben oder unten im Gehäuse am effektivsten?*



4clocker schrieb:


> Es reicht doch völlig aus wenn zum Ansaugen 1 cm Platz ist und das dürfte wohl bei jedem Gehäuse der Fall sein. Wenn das Netzteil unten im Gehäuse eigebaut ist dann sollte es natürlich von unten Frischluft ziehen und nach hinten raus blasen. Auf die Art hat es mit dem restlichen System nix am Hut und immer kalte Luft.
> Bei so 0815 Bürorechnern ist das natürlich wieder anders. Auf der Arbeit haben wir so n Ding rum stehen, da ist wirklich kein einziger Lüfter weiter drin und nur das Netzteil schaufelt die warme Luft raus


 
Findest du nicht 1cm ein wenig knapp?
Wenn man bedenkt wieviel Staub so unterm Rechner liegt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Netzteil oben oder unten im Gehäuse am effektivsten?*

1 cm ist sicher zu wenig, da man ja noch einen effektiven Staubfilter verbauen muß.

Aber eigentlich ist es ja egal, weil der Dreck sowieso ausbrennt.

Warte jetzt auf einen Thread "Hilfe mein Netzteil brennt!!! Was tun???".


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Netzteil oben oder unten im Gehäuse am effektivsten?*



Fadi schrieb:


> 1 cm ist sicher zu wenig, da man ja noch einen effektiven Staubfilter verbauen muß.
> 
> Aber eigentlich ist es ja egal, weil der Dreck sowieso ausbrennt.
> 
> Warte jetzt auf einen Thread "Hilfe mein Netzteil brennt!!! Was tun???".


 
Eben, gerade weil es vom Boden Luft ansaugen muss, ist ein Staubfilter echt sinnvoll.
Deshalb drehe ich das Netzteil in solchen Gehäuse lieber um.


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Netzteil oben oder unten im Gehäuse am effektivsten?*

Gibt ja auch welche, die die Luft gerade durchsaugen.
Werde mir wahrscheinlich so eines kaufen.


----------

